# Publix near Sanibel



## silvib (Jul 20, 2008)

How close is Publix to the Causeway before going over to Sanibel, as we want to stock up with some supplies before getting to our T/S - is it on the right or left?  Our week is getting nearer, can't wait!


----------



## Bwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Silvib:  My wife and I found a Publix and an Albertson's on McGregor near the Tanger Factory Stores.  The two stores are very near each other and I don't remember which was on which side of the street.  I am looking at the TripTik she just got for this visit, and I'd say it is about a mile to the Causeway.

My wife insisted that I tell you that for fresh produce, bakery, and similar items, Bailey's (on Sanibel) has very good prices.  

HTH


----------



## cclendinen (Jul 20, 2008)

*A few miles before the bridge.*

The closest Publix is a fex miles before the bridge.  Go there before you go to the TS becase it is $6.00 round trip accross the bridge.  Here is the map.

http://store.publix.com/publix/cgi/site?site=00426&address=


----------



## sandcastles (Jul 20, 2008)

The Publix is on the left, not too far before the bridge.


----------



## massvacationer (Jul 20, 2008)

We got a litle confused last time we went to Sanibel/Captiva because there were something like three Publixes between the airport (RSW) and the caueway and there is also a Winn Dixie.  The last Publix is on the left near the outlets as the above posters said.


----------



## silvib (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone.  I can't wait - just hope we don't have a hurricane THAT week.


----------



## Jim Bryan (Jul 22, 2008)

I hope we don't have a hurricane any week we have had our quota in Central Florida.


----------



## silvib (Jul 22, 2008)

Agreed, I'll settle for some good downpours to help solve our water issues.  We've just had a massive downpour which has done a lot for the big pond - can't really call it a small lake - that I look at from the back of the house.
Actually you're not too far from us - you probably had the same storm this afternoon before we did.  We're in the Sebring area.


----------

